# Too scared to get a GCC... maybe a parrotlet would be safer option for my tiel???



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

I fell in love with how playful GCC's are and how interactive they are and would LOVE to have a GCC but I'm just too scared the GCC might seriously injure my tiel one day and I couldn't live with myself if that ever happened.

I took my tiel to get his nails trimmed today and this girl had the cutest little parrotlet and I held it in my hands for the longest time and he was so cuddly! I didn't realize how incredibly TINY parrotlets are... I mean, they are freakin TINY! It appears they are similar to GCCs in regards to playfulness?.... but aren't bullies like GCCs are prone to be?

I told them my dilemma and they said I should totally get a parrotlet as it would be safer than getting a GCC for my tiel..... so now I'm thinking maybe I'll get a parrotlet instead of a GCC? 

I've always only had tiels and never a parrot before... so I would LOVE to have a parrot to experience what they are like.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

If I were in your shoes, I would get neither. From what I have heard, parrotlets are big parrots in small bodies. They can be aggressive and jealous. 
I think it's best to stick with one species. If you feel Rascal is a bit lonely, maybe get another cockatiel. I have two and they are both tame and bonded to me as well as each other.
I mean, why disturb the harmony by getting different species. You may end up constantly figuring out whose turn it is to be out of the cage because they may not tolerate each other.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually, I would consider a parrotlet MORE dangerous than a GCC. P'lets are pretty aggressive towards other birds. Greencheeks are just a bit more rough and tumble than aggressive, but both could do about the same amount damage. 

I know you keep asking, and people do keep saying that it can be dangerous, and yes, that is true, but above all, it's all a matter of managing. Plenty of people have mixed species households and manage it just fine, so don't let that stop you from trying a different species. I love having different kinds of birds. Adds a lot of variety to your flock. You've been talking about getting a new bird for a while now, so it sounds like you're eager to try it out. I say go for it.  Just be careful, observant and smart and I think you'll enjoy it


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm starting to feel hopeless. I'm never going to be able to make up my mind. I honestly would LOVE to have a GCC as I have never experienced one before and they seem like such awesome birds.... but at same time I'm too worried to get one. I know I keep going around in circles.

I definitely would NOT have to always keep one caged while the other is out though.... that would be nightmare... so my only hope would be that the GCC doesn't try to go after my tiel to bite/hurt him. The GCC I would get is just weaned (a baby one). Arrrghhh! I just cannot make a decision... but I've scratched getting a parrotlet off the list. So one step forward, two steps back to square one... story of my life! 

I think maybe I should I try a baby GCC... worst case I would have to re-home the GCC but of course, ONLY to a very very good home which I would REALLY investigate and make sure the GCC gets a very loving and experienced home very familiar with GCCs... This would be worst case scenario. If I don't at least try... I am going to drive myself CRAZY with "what if"???

... but I won't be surprised if I just get another tiel... it would make things a LOT easier. OMG. I give up.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh god girl, your going grey! Stop worrying... Neither a parrotlet or a tiel is a compatible friend for your tiel, my parrotlet bit a budgie who landed on his cage and broke her toe...  she was lucky as he could of bit it right off... My parrotlet will not tolerate any of my other birds except one budgie hen... His lovely bonded lady budgie...lol my green cheek is pretty docile, she looks to me to chase off the tiels or budgies if they are bugging her but she would not tolerate them near her if I was not around... If you want a greenie then get one.. Just rotate out of cage times or supervise very well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Geez, and that parrotlet looked so super tiny and INNOCENT! Cutest bird I ever saw. I should have known better to judge book by its cover and it's annoying that those woman at the bird shop who have been breeding and dealing with birds for over 30 yrs recommended I get one rather than a GCC if I'm worried about my tiel! :blink: You guys definitely helped me realize the contrary, so parrotlets are off the list.

ParrotletsRock, 
You wrote: "Neither a parrotlet or a tiel is a compatible friend for your tiel". Was that a typo as you said a tiel it not comptable with a tiel?

How likely is it that I would have to keep my tiel in a cage while the GCC is out? As I would NEVER want to have to do that. If it's 90% chance of this happening then that is bad... but if more than likely they will just ignore each other and can be out of cage at same time then that would work... GCC would also be raised with my tiel. I know some say it doesn't make a difference but I still think it's better than an adult GCC.

Is it COMMON that a GCC can hang out on top of the same cage with a tiel? Not enclosed in the cage of course... but just hanging out on top of the cage walking around near each other?

I'm off to the nuthouse now.... aka the gym... same difference  I'm at gym for almost 3 hours and my tiel is so depressed when I'm gone =(


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> Geez, and that parrotlet looked so super tiny and INNOCENT! Cutest bird I ever saw. I should have known better to judge book by its cover and it's annoying that those woman at the bird shop who have been breeding and dealing with birds for over 30 yrs recommended I get one rather than a GCC if I'm worried about my tiel! :blink: You guys definitely helped me realize the contrary, so parrotlets are off the list.
> 
> ParrotletsRock,
> You wrote: "Neither a parrotlet or a tiel is a compatible friend for your tiel". Was that a typo as you said a tiel it not comptable with a tiel?
> ...


Yes it is a typo... I meant neither parrotlet or green cheek is compatible. I can have my green cheek out when my tiels are out but my greenie stays on my shoulder and 'helps' me with what I am doing.. My tiels fly around and destroy things...lol if a tiel lands on me there can be a bit of bickering however I am quick to step up my greenie out of the situation and she knows it so instead of fighting the tiels ( who try to bully her ) she looks to me to protect her.. She is quite the mellow soul most of the time. It could work, however no one can give you the percentage of reassurance you are looking for, however if your tiel is easy going and the greenie is a mellow baby it could just work. You would just have to be very alert to any signs of aggression.


----------



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

I think if you keep an eye on them, and make sure if they bicker they both go in "time out" for a few minutes, you can kind of condition to, if not be friends, to atleast put up with eachother

Ive got a lovebird, a budgie, and a cockatiel and after a while of supervised togetherness I've trained them to the point I dont worry about leaving them all together out of their cages unsupervised if I leave the room to do something for a few minutes
Now, obviously a GCC is not a lovebird, but to me a lovebird is a pretty"bitey/aggressive" type of bird


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Would a love bird to slightly "safer" around a tiel than a GCC? I know all birds are unqiue and have different personalities etc... so that's probably a stupid question. I've NEVER owned a parrot before and dying to see what it would be like. I think GCCs are such cool little birds in different ways than a tiel... tiels are super awesome in a different way but GCCs they are more playful it seems.


----------



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

I think you should get whatever bird you want, and just try to get them to cohabitate, worst case scenario you just have to keep them apart from eachother, not even necessarily locking one up while the other is out
As for if its safer? i dont know, lovebirds have big strong bird lips, they could do some damage

but I think a big part of it though, is that if my lovebird and cockatiel bickered, i put them BOTH in their cages, neither of them want that, so the lovebird isnt so ready to chase after krieger anymore, and krieger now just generally steers clear of her, and they now just sort of live ant let live


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Do you think if I had another tiel around that it would perk my tiel up? He ALWAYS does nothing but sleep and is super BORED... never plays with his toys and he has tons of them! I'm wondering if another tiel near him would wake him up?

I would probably end up with TWO bored tiels sleeping all day. That would defeat the purpose! I'm hoping having an active GCC around might wake up my tiel... I feel sorry for him.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Juliet. Just think about what it would be like if you are busy with work or away from home Based on the very little knowledge Ive got ,mostly coming from the moderators here as well as when Suzanne used to be here as well, I would go with Eduardo s advice with whom I strongly agree. The hubby used to keep and breed different species in th UK before we met and he says exactly the same as Eduardo. I know how much you love Rascal and how precious he is to you so, please dont risk it How about another tiel? Just a suggestion All the best X x Teresa


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

nassrah said:


> Juliet. Just think about what it would be like if you are busy with work or away from home Based on the very little knowledge Ive got ,mostly coming from the moderators here as well as when Suzanne used to be here as well, I would go with Eduardo s advice with whom I strongly agree. The hubby used to keep and breed different species in th UK before we met and he says exactly the same as Eduardo. I know how much you love Rascal and how precious he is to you so, please dont risk it How about another tiel? Just a suggestion All the best X x Teresa


Thanks for the advice... deep down I know I just don't feel comfortable getting a GCC right now which is why I've been so indecisive about it for many months. I'm also not very familiar with GCCs but from what I've heard and seen they are such amazing birds and so playful... so different from tiels and I would LOVE to have a GCC as they really seem like awesome birds. I know one day I will get a GCC but 2 tiels would definitely fit my life best right now.... it would be so much easier with 2 tiels rather than a GCC and tiel. It would be best for Rascal's safety too... and I suspect I would be doing nothing all day other than playing with the GCC when I really need to be focused on business right now.... I don't travel often thankfully, so I work from home all the time asides from when I have to leave town for a conference for 3 or 4 days. I also would no longer feel so guilty every time I have to leave my tiel home alone... he HATES it... at least he would have another tiel to fight and bicker with and stay occupied 

.... but he had BETTER appreciate me getting a second tiel!  He seems to like being around other birds though. Famous last words, right? omg.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, so the reason I was suggesting another cockatiel is that I tried to keep a budgie with my cockatiels and it didn't work out. We ended up returning the poor fellow after only a few days. He was very playful and cute, and full of life, but he annoyed my cockatiels with his antics (no, I did not quarantine :blush Anyway, the budgie sooo wanted to be with the tiels, and the tiels were so spooked by him - it was total chaos.
I have my cockatiels out of the cage, free, all day long, and I did not want to keep them locked in the cage because of another bird. I don't do "alternating" pets and keeping one inside and one outside. So, we returned the budgie and now I have two happy, calm cockatiels.
Yes, I would love to have something that is a bit more crazy and playful, but in all honesty, I only have that much time on my hands. I can give them my attention at the same time not worrying whether one will pluck the other or stuff like that. And I don't know if Rascal is lonely and that may be the reason why he is not doing much, but my Tony is a busy fellow. He is always investigating and doing stuff with us. Candy, she is more quiet and prefers to be a perch potato, lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

eduardo said:


> Ok, so the reason I was suggesting another cockatiel is that I tried to keep a budgie with my cockatiels and it didn't work out. We ended up returning the poor fellow after only a few days. He was very playful and cute, and full of life, but he annoyed my cockatiels with his antics (no, I did not quarantine :blush Anyway, the budgie sooo wanted to be with the tiels, and the tiels were so spooked by him - it was total chaos.
> I have my cockatiels out of the cage, free, all day long, and I did not want to keep them locked in the cage because of another bird. I don't do "alternating" pets and keeping one inside and one outside. So, we returned the budgie and now I have two happy, calm cockatiels.
> Yes, I would love to have something that is a bit more crazy and playful, but in all honesty, I only have that much time on my hands. I can give them my attention at the same time not worrying whether one will pluck the other or stuff like that. And I don't know if Rascal is lonely and that may be the reason why he is not doing much, but my Tony is a busy fellow. He is always investigating and doing stuff with us. Candy, she is more quiet and prefers to be a perch potato, lol.


I don't think my tiel is lonely... because I literally spend the entire day with him asides from me going to the gym in the morning to do bodybuilding for at least 2-3 hrs and then I go home and work all day on the computer. I'm not exaggerating when I say my tiel is literally on me ALL THE TIME. He is ONLY ever on his cage for a few min tops to eat and then he flys right back onto me. Otherwise he is sitting on my thigh doing nothing but SLEEPING all day long. He does NOT eat at all when I'm not at home and when he hears my car pulling into garage he starts "barking like a dog" flock calling because he knows I'm back. 

I think maybe having around bird around will make him more lively... I think he is seriously bored... I am bummed out I was so excited to get a baby GCC just to try it and see how it would go I could always re-home the GCC... but it looks like that is bad idea unfortunately.  For some bizarre reason if I had 2 tiels I would feel more comfortable getting a GCC but I cannot handle 3 birds way too many and I know what I just said makes no sense, just thinking out loud =) I could always get a GCC one day when I'm retired or have more time to play.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

> . I'm also not very familiar with GCCs but from what I've heard and seen they are such amazing birds and so playful... so different from tiels and I would LOVE to have a GCC as they really seem like awesome birds.


Yes, they are cute and playful and clownish, but they are also VERY headstrong, bossy, and think they are the size of a macaw. They are prone to biting, especially at adult age (2+). No bird is perfect, green cheeks included. From that description it's easy to see how they'd bully a tiel, especially one as close to you as Rascal. They get pretty ugly when they're jealous.

And even little birds can do some serious damage to tiels. The pet store I got Phoenix from used to keep budgies and tiels together - the budgies would constantly pull the cockatiels's tail feathers out. They all had NO tails.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

At the end of the day, it is your choice. If you feel you can deal with the trial and the potential "error", meaning getting a GCC and then trying to rehome it and all, then go for it. There is no way to tell until you try, you just have to be ready for plan B if things don't work out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

It's so confusing because many people own GCCs and a tiel and the GCC is just fine towards the tiel.... meaning they basically ignore each other. I guess it's a crapshoot. That's why I was wondering if it would be stupid to at least try to get a baby GCC and if I see it's not going to work I re-home the GCC to a VERY good home. Maybe I can try to do this couple years down the line... right now I'm too scared to get the GCC and I don't have all day to play with birds, well I do...but I mostly need to focus on earning money and I have a feeling GCCs are a LOT more hands-on than a tiel?

I'm used to dead birds... meaning my tiel sleeps all day it's like I don't even have a bird... just some feathers stuck on my thigh which sometimes poops on me. J/K


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Juliet, all that playfulness and craziness that you are longing for right now, it would get old after a while. You would end up with a needy, screaming GCC. LOL
Just relax and sleep on it. Once you make your decision, don't look back


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What is it about another 'tiel that doesn't fill your needs? If what you want is a bird that is cuddly, outgoing, and interactive, you can find that in a 'tiel. Maybe consider adopting an adult 'tiel with an established personality so you know what you're getting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

I just fell in love with how playful and little clowns GCCs are... they are definitely different from tiels almost seemed more "interactive" as well in different ways and I've never had a GCC before would have LOVED to experience one... but too worried for my tiel.

I can always try getting GCC sometime in the distant future when I have more time to play around. Wish I could borrow a tiel for a couple of weeks to see if my tiel is indeed happier with another tiel around.... I almost predict he will still be sleeping like a dog all the time the poor thing seems bored. I have no idea =)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I think having multiple 'tiels is awesome. All of my 'tiels have also had/have totally different personalities, so it's not really like having multiples of the exact same bird as such. My partner's lorikeet, Loki, is very hands-on and a real playful guy who loves to wrestle, but he is also very considerate of the 'tiels more laid-back nature, although he is always closely supervised with my 'tiels, because I know it could get out of hand very easily. They do get along though, but it wouldn't take much for a fight to break out (that hasn't happened, but I can see how easily it could happen if Henry got too bold with Loki). So they don't really have out of cage time together often but they enjoy each other's company. I suppose you won't really know how it's going to go unless you try it.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I have different species because I am a bird nut and I like pretty things. With that said, my cockatiels have cockatiel buddies (odie and luna, zoe and panda). The other species are singular at the present time, but they have loads of toys to keep them occupied (the older tiels do too, but they usually just spend their time eating or preening eachother). 

Each species gets its own out-of-cage time to avoid attacks/accidents, and they all generally stay off the tops of everyone else's cages. When I have new birds that don't understand the "stay off our cages" rule yet, I put a folded sheet or a small tarp over the cages to cover the top so we don't lose any toes.

As Cali said, it's all about management. Having multiple species is definitely not as scary as it sounds. It's all about how you manage them. All of my different species keep eachother company without being too close. Their cages are far enough away to keep beaks and tongues from touching, but close enough so that they can see eachother and interact. It's hilarious to watch when my Lorikeet starts chatting away to my IRN or my tiels. 

I had a GCC that passed away recently (RIP Bandit <3) and he was a complete and total clown and he LOVED my cockatiels. As with all other species, he never got to physically interact with them, but he adored being neighbours to them and would get quite upset if I re-arranged their cages and he wasn't beside the tiels. 

My GCC was a lot more hands on than my tiels, but that doesn't mean you have to be home 24/7 to provide adequate stimulation. Lots of toys that they have to work at to get treats out are perfect. And alternating out-of-cage time with your tiel while you're home would be pretty easy.

Don't worry so much! Your tiel will be just fine so long as you give him plenty of cuddle time as you already do. Maybe a few extra cuddles and treats in the beginning while he warms up to the idea of a neighbour, but I think you'll find that he will enjoy having another bird around as much as you will, regardless of what species you decide on.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

The ups always come with downs. Tiels are so great because they are laid back - they are easy to predict, stable tempered, and easy to please. They don't have huge ups and downs, just a relatively flat line. For the playful craziness that comes with conures, caiques, etc. there's also bossiness and moodiness. Two sides to every coin  Make sure it's what you want! Owning other species just made me appreciate my cockatiels even more. I thought I wanted "more" bird, but they are just fine for me.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> The ups always come with downs. Tiels are so great because they are laid back - they are easy to predict, stable tempered, and easy to please. They don't have huge ups and downs, just a relatively flat line. For the playful craziness that comes with conures, caiques, etc. there's also bossiness and moodiness. Two sides to every coin  Make sure it's what you want! Owning other species just made me appreciate my cockatiels even more. I thought I wanted "more" bird, but they are just fine for me.


My thoughts and feelings exactly:thumbu:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

I've decided not to get a second bird for now... I'm taking the easy route lol because this is too stressful to make decision I know I am ridiculous.

... but I DEFINITELY 100% know I would NEVER want to have to put my tiel in a cage just to have a GCC out of the cage. If I put my tiel into a cage he will pace back and forth and go totally ballistic trying to get to me... because he is used to ALWAYS... and I do mean ALWAYS, be sitting on me as if his life depended on it!

I know I already mentioned this last year, but my cousin (lives few hrs away from me) he has a GCC and at first my tiel was scared (I don't know if my tiel was scared because it was a GCC or because my tiel has just never been around other birds that close).... but after some time my tiel was singing his heart out to the GCC.

OMG... but that GCC was so cute... I could rough house with him as if it were a dog!!.. and he would snuggle up to me and lift his leg up and let me scratch his belly too cute!!. They are definitely very different from tiels.

I know one day I will have a GCC... but not now I'm too scared for my tiel. Plus, I take my tiel with me every time I leave the house to run errands and even grocery shop! I won't be able to do that with 2 birds. I would end up leaving one at home and then feel sorry for the one left behind which then would make me want a third bird and so on...

OMG. :wacko:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Juliet, you are not ridiculous. You are wise. I honestly understand your feelings, and I think you have made the right choice for the time being.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

eduardo said:


> Juliet, you are not ridiculous. You are wise. I honestly understand your feelings, and I think you have made the right choice for the time being.


I thought I could have my cake and eat it too kind of thing. But if it's not the right time it's not the right time. 

The reality is I spend the ENTIRE day with my tiel asides from the fact I go to gym to do bodybuilding for about 2 hours a day in the mornings 5 days a week and otherwise I'm at home working like a slave on the computer and my tiel is on me and always comes with me when I leave the house otherwise... heck he even grocery shops with me nowadays lol. He even sleeps right next to me in a fish tank every night. He loves that fish tank and sings and sings at bedtime now whereas before "sleepy time" was a NIGHTMARE!!

... but if I was away at work during the day I would DEFINITELY have gotten a second tiel by now... but he's got me as his companion 99.9% of the day... so I think he'll live... at least for time being if it ain't broke don't fix it kind of thing as my tiel and I are very set in our ways.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I know one day I will have a GCC... but not now I'm too scared for my tiel. Plus, I take my tiel with me every time I leave the house to run errands and even grocery shop! I won't be able to do that with 2 birds. I would end up leaving one at home and then feel sorry for the one left behind which then would make me want a third bird and so on...


That's how the cycle starts ya know!!

I think for now your tiel is fine as he is. Not all tiels are going to be wild and rambunctious. Every tiel has a different personality. It's not bad to have a relaxed tiel, trust me.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you have made a wise choice... as much as we want to get more and more birds it is not always the best choice... someday you will get your conure, then you will want a mini macaw, then an African grey, then a scarlet macaw... WHERE DOES IT END????? lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

I definitely am very happy my tiel is so laid back. He is also super quiet all day long.... MUCH quieter and chilled out than the tiel and tiels I used to have many years ago. 

Trust me, I don't think I could ever handle more than 2 birds though... maybe 3 but that would be REALLY pushing it. 

... actually... that parrotlet was the cutest little bird I ever saw I couldn't take my eyes off of it as he laid in my palms getting scritches and such beautiful eyes and so cuddley. OMG. I just need to stay away from bird shops.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> I definitely am very happy my tiel is so laid back. He is also super quiet all day long.... MUCH quieter and chilled out than the tiel and tiels I used to have many years ago.
> 
> Trust me, I don't think I could ever handle more than 2 birds though... maybe 3 but that would be REALLY pushing it.
> 
> ... actually... that parrotlet was the cutest little bird I ever saw I couldn't take my eyes off of it as he laid in my palms getting scritches and such beautiful eyes and so cuddley. OMG. I just need to stay away from bird shops.


Just remember that cute sweet little baby will grow up to be a bipolar can Opener!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Just remember that cute sweet little baby will grow up to be a bipolar can Opener!


LOL... ya go figure. I had never seen a parrotlet before and when I saw it the other day at the bird shop I thought it would be the CUTEST little second bird I could get instead of a GCC as it would be much safer for my tiel and very similar to GCCs they told me (I now know I was told misinformation). It looked so harmless and so TINY!! That parrotlet which I was holding was 5 yrs old as the girl who works at the bird shop always brings her GCC and parrotlet with her. She has two GCCs and one parrotlet and told me she likes her parrotlet the most.

Do parrotlets "get along" with GCCs... meaning are they dangerous to them as they are to tiels?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Mixing species/allowing them to physically interact is never a good idea in my opinion. I think my Lorikeet and Conure would have got along okay, but the risk of a complete blood bath if it went wrong was not worth it.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> LOL... ya go figure. I had never seen a parrotlet before and when I saw it the other day at the bird shop I thought it would be the CUTEST little second bird I could get instead of a GCC as it would be much safer for my tiel and very similar to GCCs they told me (I now know I was told misinformation). It looked so harmless and so TINY!! That parrotlet which I was holding was 5 yrs old as the girl who works at the bird shop always brings her GCC and parrotlet with her. She has two GCCs and one parrotlet and told me she likes her parrotlet the most.
> 
> Do parrotlets "get along" with GCCs... meaning are they dangerous to them as they are to tiels?


I think my pterodactyl...error, parrotlet would try to eat my greenie... Not sure who would win... They are never in contact with each other!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

What's sad is if I could have a GCC like my cousin's I would be "comfortable" with having a GCC around as that GCC basically completely ignored my tiel and of course my tiel wasn't about to go anywhere near the GCC... my tiel is not used to be around other birds so he's a little afraid. My tiel sings a lot around other birds. The woman who used to babysit my tiel before she nearly killed him!!... she has a ringneck and some other green bird of similar size and my tiel was singing all day to them.

Is it difficult to keep a tiel from being in contact with a GCC if they are both out of cage at same time?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> Is it difficult to keep a tiel from being in contact with a GCC if they are both out of cage at same time?


Not for me, my greenie stays on my shoulder 99% of the time she is out while the tiels fly around and do their own thing, sometimes landing on me and trying to bully the gcc off my shoulder, however when the tiels head my way I anticipate trouble and get ready to step in... I usually only have to step the gcc onto the other shoulder then give the tiel a bit of cuddle time, which is all they really want. Then the tiel is off to never never land again...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Not for me, my greenie stays on my shoulder 99% of the time she is out while the tiels fly around and do their own thing, sometimes landing on me and trying to bully the gcc off my shoulder, however when the tiels head my way I anticipate trouble and get ready to step in... I usually only have to step the gcc onto the other shoulder then give the tiel a bit of cuddle time, which is all they really want. Then the tiel is off to never never land again...lol


Your tiel is definitely VERY different from mine... my tiel would NEVER ever leave me and fly around the house noway that NEVER happens. #1 He is way too lazy to do that LOL (I have to chase him around house with a towel screaming "Go fly!!! Go Fly!!!" (to get him some cardio for his health) #2 He moves heaven and earth just to be able to sit on me and do nothing else (velcro bird). 

I wish I could borrow another tiel and then another GCC for one week and get a better idea of what it would be like. My cousin lives 4 hrs away and NEVER visits!


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Mixing species, even with the best intentions, are a bit like having a dog and a small child. Both are adorable and playful, but that doesn't mean the dog isn't going to bite or the child isn't going to pull the dogs tail. It can be done with the intent of harm or play, but the result is the same.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

What about an English budgie?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> What about an English budgie?


Still mixing species and budgies can be pushy. My tiels hated my brother's budgies. Hated them. Snowball was petrified of them.

There is no way to 100% guarantee your tiel's safety with another bird without 100% supervision and even then it's still a risk. Other species are usually more inquisitive. And if you end up with two velcro birds they'll fight over you. I would never recommend two different species together. At least not housed or out of the cage together.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

^^^^^^ that that that.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, just to throw the other side of the coin, it can work if the birds - particularly the potentially more boisterous bird - are introduced young, and you keep an eye on temperament when picking out the new bird. I don't have conure experience myself, but I do have three male budgerigars who I do cage with a pair of cockatiels and who are so attached that they flock call and pace the cage doors in desperation if I separate the species. English budgies are very laid-back compared to their American counterparts, or at least this is certainly the case in my flock, but my two American parakeets - though very energetic - have never harassed the cockatiels in any respect.

I get an impression on a lot of online boards that mixing any two bird species is an instant recipe for disaster. This isn't necessarily the case. Just know your birds, have a feel for their temperaments, and be prepared to house them apart if they don't like each other. You may well be surprised, however, as I was, with two species that come to love each other.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Interesting, I never even knew there were english budgies and american budgies and aussie bugies... I just looked on google and they all look almost exactly the same except the english budgie appears to be TWICE the size of an american budgie and aussie??

Is the english budgie more playful in similar ways like a GCC? My cousin's GCC lays on hiss back and snuggles up to me it is the CUTEST thing ever.

.... but I'm having difficult understanding why it would be so "difficult" to keep my tiel separated from another bird even if they were both on me? As my tiels always prefers to sit on my lap so the other bird would run around on my shoulders etc.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Dylan&Gracie said:


> Well, just to throw the other side of the coin, it can work if the birds - particularly the potentially more boisterous bird - are introduced young, and you keep an eye on temperament when picking out the new bird. I don't have conure experience myself, but I do have three male budgerigars who I do cage with a pair of cockatiels and who are so attached that they flock call and pace the cage doors in desperation if I separate the species. English budgies are very laid-back compared to their American counterparts, or at least this is certainly the case in my flock, but my two American parakeets - though very energetic - have never harassed the cockatiels in any respect.
> 
> I get an impression on a lot of online boards that mixing any two bird species is an instant recipe for disaster. This isn't necessarily the case. Just know your birds, have a feel for their temperaments, and be prepared to house them apart if they don't like each other. You may well be surprised, however, as I was, with two species that come to love each other.


What a great picture! Love the birds eating out of your hands


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

American budgies and aussie budgies are the same thing


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

For the record, we have a flock of cockatiels that live in harmony with a GCC. However, it took months and maybe even over a year to consider her safe to mix in with everyone. Her cage top has a solid covering so no bird toes would get bitten if she were on the inside and they were on the outside. The outcome of interspecies flocks are really dependent on the individual birds that are expected to cohabitate. I wouldn't expect it to work out between just one or two cockatiels and some budgies or GCCs; I think the fact that there is a 10:1 ratio in the bird room helps the GCC stay "in check" with her behavior.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

OK, Juliet, now after hearing everyone's experiences and opinions, the decision is yours:lol:
What is your verdict?:excited:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

I've decided to not get a second bird for now  I know many own one tiel and one GCC and everything is fine but I'm too worried to take that risk. It's too much of a crapshoot, bummer. I was super excited to get a GCC. =(

I'm still dying of curiosity to see what my tiel would be like around another tiel though. When I play videos on youtube for him of other tiels singing on youtube he perks up and starts singing and loves it (I can't whistle well at all)... but the last thing I would want to do is get another tiel for my tiel and he couldn't care less about it! Since I would only be doing it for him. I would get another tiel in a heartbeat if I knew he would like it... but he can't talk LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

Anyone here think it is a bad idea if sometime in the future I got a baby GCC and only kept him for a month or so and then re-home him/her to a VERY good home of course? This way I get this whole GCC "bug" out of my system!! Someone I spoke to today at the gym, who owns birds, suggested this idea to me :huh:


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm just a bit confused why you wouldn't just keep the conure then honestly.
It isn't as if it's going to spend its entire life trying to maul your cockatiel.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

OK, this is going nowhere, LOL!
Juliet, just go ahead and get a baby GCC and see how it goes. And there is no point in waiting for "near future". Go now. The outcome will be the same today or next year, it will be whatever has to be.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Juliet, are there any bird rescues near you? You can usually foster for them and GCC are pretty common so they would probably have one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

bjknight93 said:


> Juliet, are there any bird rescues near you? You can usually foster for them and GCC are pretty common so they would probably have one.


I'm sure there must be but I would only dare try it with a baby (just weaned) GCC and the ones at the shelter I'm sure are older and/or age unknown.

I'm not getting a GCC anytime soon.... too afraid for tiel. I would die if he ever got injured by the GCC.
... but I would have liked to see how difficult it would be to keep the GCC from getting too close to my tiel if they are both out of the cage at same time.... if it's not that difficult then I would be a LOT more comfortable. 
I doubt my tiel would go anywhere near the GCC but don't know if the GCC would be coming at my tiel or not to try to play or fight or whatnot (I know, it depends on each bird individually).

..... but for now I'm putting this on the back burner. I was just posting what the guy at the gym suggested to me this morning (he owns a cockatoo and 2 budgies, not caged together of course, budgies would be eating I'm sure!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

oops, sorry this was duplicate post submitted in error.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet I personally think that would not be fair to either you or the baby conure... Conures bond very tightly to their people and it would be very stressful for him to bond with you then be sent away.. Also you would fall in love with your little clown and really would be hard to rehome him... You won't get it out of your system by having one....


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

GCC are very quick and bold little birds. If they wanted to get to your tiel, there would be no stopping it.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

^ Yes, mine was pretty much fearless and thought he was a macaw sized parrot that could take on anything. This is why separate out-of-cage time was a must. 

Honestly I think getting a conure would just stress you out more than anything else, Juliet, especially in the beginning. I think the amount of worry you would have for your tiel would ruin the experience for you.

I'm not at all saying it's a bad thing to be so worried for your tiel, honestly I wish more bird owners were half as conscious about their birds as you are about yours, but for the time being it would be best to just stick with your tiel or consider getting him a tiel buddy. 

If you got another cockatiel, you could easily have them both out and with you as many multi-tiel owners do, myself included. Zoe doesn't particularly like Panda and she'd rather do without his company, but she tolerates him and when they're both with me, they only really bicker if one tries to invade the other's shoulder space lol. My conure was obsessed with licking everything, particularly the tiel's tail feathers, and he was relentless. They are very persistent little buggers and the reason I stopped allowing him to be out with the tiels was because I was afraid his licking obsession would turn into aggression. 

I can manage my mixed species well and everyone gets plenty of out-of-cage time, but at the same time they are very used to being locked up while someone else is out. If your tiel is used to being out almost all of the time, it would suck for him to all of a sudden have to be locked up while the other bird gets all the love.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2016)

I've decided I'm not getting a GCC anytime soon as I've read an overwhelming number of people in this forum saying it's a bad idea... it's funny though... because everyone over at the GCC forum was encouraging me to get a GCC. 

I would LOVE to be able to be as lucky as this person in this video who owns a tiel and GCC and they appear to get along very well: https://youtu.be/Arjb2dGo9DY

... but I suppose that is EXTREMELY very very rare?? =(

I honestly have NO desire for another tiel but would have LOVED to get a GCC.... I would ONLY be getting another tiel for my tiel because I honestly feel like he would be better off with another bird around. When I go bodybuilding at the gym 5 days a week early mornings for 2-3 hours he is miserable all by himself and he doesn't seem to be able to keep himself occupied even when I'm at home he just sleeps all day, literally, just sits on me and does NOTHING else. I know for certain if there is another male tiel around he would LOVE singing back and forth to him... because I've seen him around other birds.

It looks like I'll be getting another tiel... I've put getting a GCC baby on hold... one day... I don't know when... but I'm going to at least TRY to see if it would work out if I got a baby GCC. Then I will own 3 birds!! In other words, I wouldn't even be attempting to get GCC until I am financially free and have all the time in the world to play with birds.

... but for now... 2 tiels is MUCH easier and less stress and then I won't feel so freakin guilty every day when I have to leave my tiel home alone! =)

I honestly don't know how on earth people own more than 3 birds!!


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Have you thought about the sleeping arrangements? I know that when Zappy was around another bird (a budgie), it was a night fright every night if they were in the same room. It's much less likely that Rascal will get hurt in his tank, but Zappy has managed to knock around a blood feather or two in there. It takes a lot of momentum and doesn't bleed as much, but injuries can still happen in an aquarium.

I've thought about a second bird as well. Zappy is a velcro bird when I'm home, but he has learned to adapt to my absences. I'm a graduate student, so I'm sometimes gone 8 or 10 hours a day. I felt so bad all the time! Then I left a camera in my room one day to see what he does when I'm gone...he sleeps! He sleeps for the entire time and then has a ton of energy when I'm home. It could be that Rascal is tired all of the time because he's out so much. There's a drastic difference when I'm home all day over the weekend with Zappy. He pulls a Rascal and sleeps on my leg the entire day! Just something to think about


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Juliet said:


> I honestly don't know how on earth people own more than 3 birds!!


I have made sure to encourage bird-to-bird bonding foremost to bird-human bonding, so the birds keep one another occupied and entertained. My presence is just extra to them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

ZappyZapdos said:


> Have you thought about the sleeping arrangements? I know that when Zappy was around another bird (a budgie), it was a night fright every night if they were in the same room. It's much less likely that Rascal will get hurt in his tank, but Zappy has managed to knock around a blood feather or two in there. It takes a lot of momentum and doesn't bleed as much, but injuries can still happen in an aquarium.
> 
> I've thought about a second bird as well. Zappy is a velcro bird when I'm home, but he has learned to adapt to my absences. I'm a graduate student, so I'm sometimes gone 8 or 10 hours a day. I felt so bad all the time! Then I left a camera in my room one day to see what he does when I'm gone...he sleeps! He sleeps for the entire time and then has a ton of energy when I'm home. It could be that Rascal is tired all of the time because he's out so much. There's a drastic difference when I'm home all day over the weekend with Zappy. He pulls a Rascal and sleeps on my leg the entire day! Just something to think about


When you say "out all the time"... are you referring to me taking Rascal along with me when I'm running errands? As he's definitely not tired from that. I go to the grocery store "Whole Foods" about 2 or 3 times a week and that takes about 45 min... I rarely go to Home depot/Walmart etc.... I mostly always just go to the grocery store when I leave the house with Rascal when he comes with me.

.. so he's DEFINITELY not tired because of out outgoings together. He is definitely bored at home... he doesn't know how to occupy himself. He is just super glued to me and sleeps on me all day long. It is sad.

I've seen him around other birds and he is completely different. My biggest fear by far with getting another tiel is I'm worried both tiels will then be singing all day long NONSTOP??? The lady who used to babysit my tiel told me he sings all day to her other 2 birds (a ring neck and some other larger green bird)... I'm like.... "but he NEVER sings at home!!" LOL

He definitely cheers up around around birds. I think it is super cute when he sings, I love hearing him sing and actually wish he would sing more... but I wouldn't be able to handle 2 birds singing all day long for several hours nonstop... is my fear irrational?

Rascal LOVES his fish tank that he sleeps in every night (it's crazy I NEVER thought he would... he now sings happily at bed time and chuckles/sings inside the tank!!).... I was going to eventually at least try and test it out if anther tiel sleeping in there with him works or not... it's not set in stone that I'm getting another tiel yet... but I kind of feel like it would be best for him to have another bird around... I wouldn't mind having another tiel... I love them... but I have the above mentioned fear... about ending up with nonstop noise?


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

I meant out of his cage. On the weekends, I let Zap pretty much have the run of my apartment because I'm home all day. Just being out of the cage seems to exhaust him even if he's just sitting on my leg. Rascal might very well be different from Zap in this regard, but in my experience, Zap tends to recharge when I'm out and thus is energized when I get home on weekdays. On the weekends, sleeping on me tends to be his default setting. 

I'm so glad the tank is working! I know my life has been much less stressful since Zap started sleeping in his aquarium.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

Juliet, I recommend you to get a second tiel, because Rascal will be happier for sure, even only see if another bird. Danno used to flock call me a lot but now don't as often. And the male is more vocal but doesn't bother so much!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

ZappyZapdos said:


> I meant out of his cage. On the weekends, I let Zap pretty much have the run of my apartment because I'm home all day. Just being out of the cage seems to exhaust him even if he's just sitting on my leg. Rascal might very well be different from Zap in this regard, but in my experience, Zap tends to recharge when I'm out and thus is energized when I get home on weekdays. On the weekends, sleeping on me tends to be his default setting.
> 
> I'm so glad the tank is working! I know my life has been much less stressful since Zap started sleeping in his aquarium.


Rascal is never charged up... unless I'm chasing him around the house with a towel lol 

He is VERY lazy... I have to make him fly so he gets some cardio! It's not healthy to be couch potato. It's CRAZY how well the fish tank works as a sleeping arrangement. I am soooo happy I didn't give up on it. It has truly been life changing in a very good way... he is a totally different bird than he was before he started sleeping next to me in the fish tank. It is awesome stuff for sure... way less stressful


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

Dislian said:


> Juliet, I recommend you to get a second tiel, because Rascal will be happier for sure, even only see if another bird. Danno used to flock call me a lot but now don't as often. And the male is more vocal but doesn't bother so much!


I'm more than likely getting another tiel this year. I was soooo super excited to get a GCC baby but since that is not a wise idea at this time  ... my next choice is to get another tiel for my tiel in that case. My tiel is a male and I would be getting another male tiel... I'm almost positive he would be happier with another bird around. 

... so Rascal wins this one. Spoiled little turd he is... but it will feel great to not feel so guilty every time I have to leave him alone when I leave the house and he can't come with me... or when I have to leave on business for a few days... he can have his tiel buddy with him when he's boarded at the vet.

He's a normal grey... I don't know if I want another normal grey... will be difficult to tell them apart?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have 3 normal grey males and I don't have a problem telling them apart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Normal greys are by far my favorite coloring, I love dark feet and dark beaks on tiels just how "Mother Nature" made them.... I know, I'm weird. Seeing this video on youtube really wants me to get another tiel for my tiel. Look at how CUTE it is... 2 tiels are playing together:

https://youtu.be/RL4s3oyEz1Y

I wonder if my tiel would do the above with a tiel if I get one.... it just seems like then he would be a lot less bored!??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Juliet I'm sorry but getting a tiel for another tiel is a very bad idea. They could end up hating each other. Then you would have to keep them separated. I understand feeling bad about making your tiel stay in his cage sometimes but it really won't hurt him to have some alone time. Honestly, if he's happy just sleeping on you I don't really see the issue? I had a velcro bird and yes while she loved being with me, she really didn't care if I had other tiels or not. Yes she mated with one, but she never actually bonded with any of them and would come running out of her nest box as soon as I got home. She would've been happily content to be an only bird. 

So I guess what I'm saying is, only get another if you really really want it. Yes your tiel spends ALL of his time with you. There's nothing wrong with making him be a bird. You are putting human emotions on an animal and I'm pretty sure he's not as lonely as you think he is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> Juliet I'm sorry but getting a tiel for another tiel is a very bad idea. They could end up hating each other. Then you would have to keep them separated. I understand feeling bad about making your tiel stay in his cage sometimes but it really won't hurt him to have some alone time. Honestly, if he's happy just sleeping on you I don't really see the issue? I had a velcro bird and yes while she loved being with me, she really didn't care if I had other tiels or not. Yes she mated with one, but she never actually bonded with any of them and would come running out of her nest box as soon as I got home. She would've been happily content to be an only bird.
> 
> So I guess what I'm saying is, only get another if you really really want it. Yes your tiel spends ALL of his time with you. There's nothing wrong with making him be a bird. You are putting human emotions on an animal and I'm pretty sure he's not as lonely as you think he is.


I would have LOVED to at least try to get a baby GCC and see if it MIGHT work out.. I was soooo super excited to get one as I would LOVE to have a GCC... but since I've been told it's not safe I scratched it off the list for now at least  

So I figured I would then get a tiel for my tiel in that case. I'm not worried about my tiel not getting along with another tiel... I used to have many tiels when I was much younger. I had one male tiel and I ended up getting him another male tiel since I was gone several hrs during the day.... even though they didn't exactly love each other they still kept each other company and sang back and forth to each other (the new tiel was at least a year old because he very much looked like a full grown grey male when I got him). I would also be getting a baby tiel so it's raised with my tiel... but I've put everything on hold for now... 

... but I think having another tiel would be fun... my only worry is noise.... worried I'll end up with nonstop noise? My tiel is SUPER quiet and I love it when he sings but my fear is that 2 tiels will be singing nonstop all day long for many hours straight? I don't remember what it's like but I recall my mom re-homed my tiels because she couldn't deal with the noise.... I had 4 tiels at one time when I was a kid... which turned into 3 tiels (one of the tiels died when I was in school). 

I'm taking my tiel grocery shopping now at Whole Foods... and then off to the nut house where I belong


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

If I were you, I would forget about other bird species, look for a young cockatiel, and plan on adding it to your household in the next month or so. Your cockatiel will be happy and you will be happy.
The problem is, you keep going back and forth and are seeking definite answers to all these questions, when there aren't any. Make up your mind and keep positive spirits up. Everything will be ok. If the noise is an issue, then bird ownership is not for you.
I know that, personally, I could not keep a single bird. It's way too sad.
(no offence to anybody, it's just my personal opinion)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

eduardo said:


> If I were you, I would forget about other bird species, look for a young cockatiel, and plan on adding it to your household in the next month or so. Your cockatiel will be happy and you will be happy.
> The problem is, you keep going back and forth and are seeking definite answers to all these questions, when there aren't any. Make up your mind and keep positive spirits up. Everything will be ok. If the noise is an issue, then bird ownership is not for you.
> I know that, personally, I could not keep a single bird. It's way too sad.
> (no offence to anybody, it's just my personal opinion)


I know I keep going in circles rehashing same issue over and over again, my bad. :blush:

I am soooo thankful my tiel is so quiet... noise with my tiel is NOT any issue at all... not even a little bit.... as mentioned... I actually wish he sung more because it is so cute. The annoying flock calling/screaming he used to do has been 100% solved... well he solved it actually lol... he simply no longer sits there screaming his head off.... he now simply flys over to me if I leave the room... problem solved! One time I was in the closet and he couldn't find me... I could hear him flying around the house flock calling and then he finally found me and flew into the tiny closet right on top of my head. Too cute!

I don't think I can get another bird within a month as the "breeding season" hasn't started and I must wait until approx April to get a just weaned cockatiel.... ?

Honestly, if GCCs did NOT EXIST I would have already gotten another tiel long ago... it's the whole GCC ordeal that caused this big indecisive dilemma because I honestly do not think I could handle having 3 birds (2 birds max is perfect but not 3 birds)... so it is either I get a GCC baby or a tiel baby.... cannot be both... so another tiel it shall be. I think it would be fun having another bird around and I honestly do feel like my tiel would benefit with another bird....

EDIT: It also doesn't help that I keep seeing videos on youtube where a tiel owner adpoted a new GCC... and his 12 yr old tiel bonded with the new GCC. I must stop watching such videos... recipe for insanity LOL...


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I understand.
Waiting till April, well I don't know. You can always look around and see if anyone has a clutch of babies right now. If not, April is not too far away.
Also, you can always go to a pet shop and play a bit with a GCC, just to get the craving out of your system, lol. You don't have to buy it though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

eduardo said:


> I understand.
> Waiting till April, well I don't know. You can always look around and see if anyone has a clutch of babies right now. If not, April is not too far away.
> Also, you can always go to a pet shop and play a bit with a GCC, just to get the craving out of your system, lol. You don't have to buy it though.


I don't think it's good idea for me to play with any GCC at the pet shop. I don't trust myself that much lol
The bird shop where I take my tiel to get his nails trimmed... I actually got my tiel from that bird shop but they told me few months back that their tiel breeder disappeared long time ago. That's too bad... I'll have to look elsewhere because it seems they aren't going to have tiels again. They have tons of various other birds.... I guess they are trying to focus on profits selling more pricey birds.... go figure. They did have several baby pineapple GCCs and cinnamon GCCs that I played with but I had no temptation to get one since I had my heart set on getting a normal GCC.... I really love the normals (as made by mother nature)... with dark feet and dark beaks.... now I'll hunt for another normal grey tiel or grey pied tiel 

Edit: its very weird how they had green cheek conure babies because everyone told me that the breeding season is over and that it's impossible to find baby birds now I guess it's just a matter of luck of finding them and what I was told is wrong. I'll search tomorrow for just weaned tiels...


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I also think that normal grey cockatiels are beautiful, especially females.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

I would love to rescue a tiel... but I kind of feel more comfortable getting a baby tiel so that he's raised with my tiel I have no idea yet I'll check around....


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Cockatiels can breed the year round.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

Interesting update: I was just at Whole Foods grocery shopping with my tiel on my shoulder, of course lol where else would he be, and ran into the guy who works there who owns an aviary... he has 2 tiels and a lovebird someone gave to him because they didn't want the birds anymore and he says the lovebird LOVES the tiels and they get along wonderfully well. Says the lovebird and both tiels preen each other all the time... they really like each other he said.

I have good news though... I just called the bird shop where I bought my tiel from almost 4 years ago and it turns out they ARE getting new just weaned tiel babies in next week and they told me to call them back next Wednesday 

I just told the woman who answered the phone at the bird shop about my dilemma regarding me being too scared to get a GCC baby since I'm worried for my tiel... she kept repeating "you just never know, they could get along great or they could not"... she says she had a GCC named "Cricket" (cute name!) and then ended up adopting an adult tiel and the tiel and GCC ended up LOVING each other!! I don't mean just "putting up with each other"... she said the tiel would follow the GCC everywhere and they even preened each other!

I plan to go check out the tiel babies next week. She says the tiel babies are super cute (I guess maybe the tiels are already there or something) and not older than 2 months. OMG... Lil' Rascal just might end up getting a brother sooner than I thought!!!

I swear one day in the VERY distant future (when I have tons of free time to play) I'm going to end up owning 3 birds: 2 tiels and one GCC. OMG.... but for now 2 tiels works best and is safest.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is super exciting!!


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

Good to hear


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

Another reason why I've put getting a GCC on hold is the fact that the GCC could never be housed in same cage as my tiel... so a GCC really wouldn't be able to keep my tiel company for when I'm gone several hours and/or traveling away on business for a few days when my tiel has to be boarded at the vet in an incubator... which means I'm sill going to feel hella guilty!! If my tiel doesn't get along with the new tiel then at least he won't be bored, he'll stay busy "fighting" with his brother. My tiel is not aggressive... he runs away when upset... he's not a fighter and the new tiel is going to be a very young baby when I get him.... I'm not worried about a tiel with another tiel... I am very worried about a GCC with a tiel though.... I wonder if my tiel will be jealous though? This is going to be interesting.... but I'm sure my tiel is going to love singing to the new tiel... I've seen him around other birds.

If GCCs did NOT exist I would have gotten another tiel a looong time ago.... but "unfortunately" GCCs do exist LOL

I'm sure I'll be getting my tiel a brother soon (I think it would be fun with 2 tiels)... I THINK I'm still going to at least TRY getting a GCC baby one day and see if it works out (maybe a few yrs from now but definitely NOT in the near future!!)... which means I will then have 3 birds. :wacko: 

The bird shop said they will call me next week and supposedly all the babies are normal greys which is exactly what I wanted.... $59 for new tiel and then $30 for DNA test and I keep fingers crossed I guess gender right the first time! They are barely 2 months old so good luck with that lol.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is exciting and I am looking forward to the updates


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

eduardo said:


> That is exciting and I am looking forward to the updates


I think I might name my tiel's brother "Coconut"  ... I like tropical things... I wonder if any of the tiels will run up to me like Rascal did... should be interesting... it made choosing which bird to get soooo much easier. I remember I actually visited the bird shop SEVERAL times before finally taking him home.... I took him home before even knowing the DNA results... couldn't resist him preening my eyelashes lol

Hey... he never preens my eyelashes anymore! He was just putting on a show to get adopted. I see how it is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm going to pet store today to buy a small temporary cage I'm going to keep Rascal's brother in... this house is so tiny I'm basically going to have to keep them in same room but cage will be far apart.... hope that's good enough quarantine....

I am excited to get a second tiel... it should be interesting to see how it goes... I don't even think Rascal realizes he's a bird LOL.... but maybe now Rascal will eat more greens and that homemade chop mix recipe posted on this forum recently if he see's his brother eating it....


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Everything is more fun with a friend of your own kind :excited::lol:


----------

